# Anyone selling some supremes?



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

I know that this should be in classifieds but, if anyone is selling a set of supremes let me know how much or what you would take for a trade.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

I have some used 14's w/ tires 175/70/R14 wide whitewalls that I might sell. If you are interested hit me back. Click on the link in my signature for pictures...they are on a white Caprice, page 4. 



Last edited by CODE BLUE at Sep 14 2003, 12:47 AM


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

supreme wire wheels, supreme bolt-ons

or 

the veterano style lowrider supremes?

if anybody has a set of dynasty's let me know?

:cheesy: ,

cc


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Mine are the old school style, deep dish chrome.


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Sep 14 2003, 01:14 AM
> *Mine are the old school style, deep dish chrome. *


 same here 

 ,

cc


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

post some pics please i love that shit!


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Here's mine!


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Yes, those aren exactly what I have been wanting. Pm me with your price or what you would trade for them.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Sep 15 2003, 01:04 PM
> *Yes, those aren exactly what I have been wanting. Pm me with your price or what you would trade for them.*


 You have been sent a PM.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

You too!


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Sep 17 2003, 08:02 AM~1072464
> *You too!
> *


you still got them supremes?


----------

